# Another Generator Question



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I currently have a 4500 watt genset that is great, but I don't really think I need that much juice for what I do. I don't need to use the AC and we hardly ever use the micro. In fact it makes a better bread storage area. If anything, we use a toaster or plug in the dvd player for the little monster. Question is: Will a 1000 watt one do for all that? I just want to cut down on the size and space the bigger one takes up.

Thanks
Lance


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

usmc03 said:


> I currently have a 4500 watt genset that is great, but I don't really think I need that much juice for what I do. I don't need to use the AC and we hardly ever use the micro. In fact it makes a better bread storage area. If anything, we use a toaster or plug in the dvd player for the little monster. Question is: Will a 1000 watt one do for all that? I just want to cut down on the size and space the bigger one takes up.
> 
> Thanks
> Lance


Lance -

Your big hurdle to using a 1000W generator is your desire to "use a toaster". Even the small 2-slice toaster are often at 1000W. Any resistive element appliance will usually be at least 1000W. If you want to use these appliances - you are best off with at least a 2000W unit. DVD, TVs, computers, etc. are all fine with the 1000W unit. Stay away from resistive heater elements and you are fine with your choice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Your biggest current draw, other than the air conditioner and microwave, is the water heater and the converter/battery charger. With these in mind, you may want to go to a 2K. There isn't that much difference in the size and fuel consumption between the 1K and 2K anyway.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We have a small 2 slice toaster and it makes our Honda 2,000 watt generator work pretty hard. I don't thinks a 1,000 will do what you want. The Honda 2000eui is not much more money or size than the 1000eui model so I would recommend that. It will also give you the option of buying a second one at some time if you need more power. They are also far more popular than the 1000eui model so you could sell it easier if you decide you no longer have a need for it.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I bought 2 of the eu2000i and the parallel(SP) kit. We took the TT to the drag track and set her up. It was hot a [email protected] !!! Fired up the honda(first time) and we had somewhere to get out of the heat. The hondas are awesome. Both powered the entire trailer with no problem. When I dont need to run the air I will only use one of the gens. I would not buy the 1000watt because it limits you too much. And as said earlier the 2000watt isnt that much more.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I tried the 1200 watt a friend of our has and yep didn't meet the needs. For now, I will keep the one I got and save up for a honda.
Thanks
Lance


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

No way unless it's a 2K.


----------

